# For Sale - Cipa Slip On Tow Mirrors



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

For Sale....CIPA Slip on Tow Mirrors.
We used these about 5 times last year, but now have a new tow vehicle, and have no use for them. 
My lost is your gain. I will sell these for $35.00 for both plus shipping. Thats about 40% off of retail value. They are in excellent condition, and work great. See the details below. Note these will fit 2005 Ford F-150 XLT models. Pic

CIPA Mirrors

Extend your towing vision without blocking existing mirrors. 
• 
Fully adjustable Mirror slides over existing mirrors. 
• 
Aerodynamically shaped black ABS plastic housing eliminates wind noise and vibration. 
• 
15 1/2"L x 7"W x 3"D (dimensions vary by application). Made in the USA.

Vehicle Specifications CIPA Item Detail 
Make: Ford

Model: Ford F150/250 XLT Models

Year: 2005

Mirror: Driver and Passenger Sides

Notes: Will not fit STX-Style Mirrors Driver Side SKU: 27338
Member Price: $27.99 
Regular Price: $31.10

Passenger Side SKU: 27339
Member Price: $27.99


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you still have these for sale?let me know. Thanks


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> Do you still have these for sale?let me know. Thanks


Sent you a PM


----------

